# Cloudnet device listed under devices using xFinity WiFi?



## meowsxie (Jun 29, 2019)

Recently, we have received a notice that we have used over a terabyte of data. Our provider is Xfinity. After checking how much data was being used by each device, we noticed a device called “Cloudnet”, that has used 7% of our data. Internet searches lead to a Cloudnet virus. This is very concerning.
We have a Sony Bravia Smart TV which I’ve recently downloaded an internet browser on. It was used to browse certain websites that contained popup ads and redirects. I’m worried that a virus has come from a website. Is Cloudnet a legitimate device or something malicious?
Also, how is it possible to use over a terabyte of data in less than a month? We recently moved into a new house, and have only been in this house for 3 weeks. In our old house, we would only use less than 5o gigabytes per month. I do not want to be charged extra for exceeding the data limit.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you mean you saw this Cloudnet when you click on the Wifi network icon sitting in the systray on the bottom right of Windows?


----------



## meowsxie (Jun 29, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> Do you mean you saw this Cloudnet when you click on the Wifi network icon sitting in the systray on the bottom right of Windows?


No, the Xfinity Xfi app shows what devices are connected to your network and an unknown device named "Cloudnet" was shown on there. I'm afraid it's malware after doing some Google searches.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Does the xfinity app tell you what type of data is being used?

Using 4K video streaming can use up a lot of data real quick as well so you want to make sure that your internet habits hasnt changed.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Since the network monitoring app says that the cloudnet only used 7% of total data, it is not the cause of the TB data usage.

And the Cloudnet you see mentioned in Google searches is a Windows malware. And if it connects to the internet, it would have used the Windows machine's ip address, and would not register as a separate device on your network monitoring app.

There is a another Cloudnet and it appears to be a voip app which uses the internet. https://www.cloudnet.ca/?page_id=313 If nobody in your household is using this, then it maybe your neighbor. Go change your each of your Wi-Fi bands' WPA2 password.


----------

